# No PC Version of GTA V At Launch: Rockstar



## btarunr (Nov 1, 2012)

Our suspicions from a pre-order poster leak earlier this week are confirmed, there won't be a PC version of GTA V any time soon. The Spring 2013 launch date given by Rockstar only includes versions for the Xbox 360 and Playstation 3 platforms. Pre-orders for the game will begin next week, starting Monday. When Rockstar posted its pre-order announcement, everyone in the comments section had one question on their minds - will there be a PC version? This prompted Rockstar to respond in a comment, and not update the actual news article (adding insult to injury), that there won't be a PC version any time soon.



> Hey guys, glad to see so much enthusiasm about the release announcement. For those asking about the PC platform, we're currently focused on the Xbox 360 and PS3 versions of the game and don't have any details to share about a PC version at this time. Anyone that continues to spam the comments section will have their commenting privileges suspended.






*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Rowsol (Nov 1, 2012)

lol


----------



## btarunr (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe I'll give in, and buy a $99 Xbox after all. PC platform is too much investment for too little returns (choice of games).


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

Ugh that's just ridiculous, the girl's phone looks like an iPhone!


btarunr said:


> Maybe I'll give in, and buy a $99 Xbox after all. PC platform is too much investment for too little returns (choice of games).


What is this blasphemy?  A TPU top-dog giving in to the Xbox. Stand true!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 1, 2012)

Bollocks


----------



## okidna (Nov 1, 2012)

If Kurt Cobain still lives, he'll smash his PC and do a parody of his won song titled "Smells Like Porting Spirit".


----------



## btarunr (Nov 1, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What is this blasphemy?  A TPU top-dog giving in to the Xbox. Stand true!



Just look at my PC specs. After piling up all that hardware, if there's nothing worthwhile to play with it, what would you do?







Yeah, I'd do that, too.


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 1, 2012)

Really wish they would put out RDR on PC also.

Got it on the PS3 and Xbox 360, would buy it again for the PC.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 1, 2012)

Coulden't care less got bored of GTA when san andreas came out.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Just look at my PC specs. After piling up all that hardware, if there's nothing worthwhile to play with it, what would you do?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121101/Capture016.jpg
> 
> Yeah, I'd do that, too.



Heck, you play almost any game that is also for console (and some that aren't) but on your glorious pc, but with better graphics, more eye candy, better community, and much better controllability. 

I'm not one to talk though, since I have an Xbox and ps3. But I barely touch my Xbox anymore and my ps3 sees occasion use. It's all just a great big "eh!"

On topic, I've never ever played the GTA games!  So I'm not that much at a loss here


----------



## Steevo (Nov 1, 2012)

So they are saying its time to boycott them? That is all I read, "please boycott us, we are lame and have daddy issues and a blubbery vag."


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't mind waiting for them to port as long it its done well. Plenty of good PC titles out now and coming soon. Rockstar takes a while but then again in the past they ended up not doing that good of a job. GTA4 was sweet though if you had a nice rig which most of us do.


----------



## Phusius (Nov 1, 2012)

Most of the games I play are PC only, well see you guys later, off to play some Shogun 2, Spellforce 2, Titan Quest, and Company of Heroes, have fun with your chat.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 1, 2012)

I can live without it, It's not good enough for pc anyway.


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 1, 2012)

Flibolito said:


> I don't mind waiting for them to port as long it its done well. Plenty of good PC titles out now and coming soon. Rockstar takes a while but then again in the past they ended up not doing that good of a job. GTA4 was sweet though if you had a nice rig which most of us do.



Still wish they would take the time however to optimize it however.


----------



## DaJMasta (Nov 1, 2012)

I just don't understand how the game will 'advance' in fidelity at all.  GTA 4 didn't run all that well on any platform when it launched... now they're making another one on the static hardware of the consoles, they've got no real room for extra complexity in their game.

Either they're going to introduce some real large changes to gameplay/story, or they're going to get a stale expansion-pack-like release.  And of course, there's still a chance it will be stale or bad even if they innovate quite a bit


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Typical, just typical. I don't know why I got my hopes up in the first place.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 1, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Maybe I'll give in, and buy a $99 Xbox after all. PC platform is too much investment for too little returns (choice of games).



just buy a regular bundle. the $99 bundle is on a 2 year contract. 

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2012/10/15/xbox-360-gets-holiday-price-cut


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 1, 2012)

thankz god we could have ps3 emulator for that


----------



## NC37 (Nov 1, 2012)

You guys are forgetting the fact that Rockstar usually does horrid PC ports. GTAIV is probably one of the only titles you need a quad core to run. Yes you can load it with less but playable...lol. 

Plus most likely it won't look polished on PC. Low res console textures and filled with glitches. It takes time for fans to create high res packs to finally bring it up to the polish it should have on PC. Sure it will look better than console but not truly what PC is capable of.



> But I barely touch my Xbox anymore and my ps3 sees occasion use. It's all just a great big "eh!"



I'm at the same point now as well. Not even Halo 4 could entice me to use my 360 for anything more than a video player. Been XBLess for at least 2yrs now and don't miss it. PS3 gets occasional use due to certain PS3 only titles, but even then...I play it, beat it. Never load again, skip all MP content. Back to PC.


----------



## NHKS (Nov 1, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> Hey guys, glad to see so much enthusiasm about the release announcement. For those asking about the PC platform, we're *currently focused on the Xbox 360 and PS3* versions of the game and *don't have any details to share about a PC version at this time*. Anyone that continues to spam the comments section will have their commenting privileges suspended.



can't stand this... this is just tech-racism!..

but no major worries.. never been a GTA fan


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 1, 2012)

Steevo said:


> So they are saying its time to boycott them? That is all I read, "please boycott us, we are lame and have daddy issues and a blubbery vag."



A boycott would only work if they cared....In this case they don't give a shit about PC gamers thus they don't care if you buy their product or not...

I have more fingers and toe's then there are games on PC that's not on console that makes it worth buying anymore PC hardware...

It's been a long time coming and I see the end of actual PC gaming...it wont be but a year or two before Tablet specs catch up enough for games worth playing...

Being tied to a desk or even a couch for consoles is coming to an end methinks...


----------



## JKnows (Nov 1, 2012)

Should not they make first the PC version with kick ass graphics, than convert it down to Consoles? It is like from good picture possible to make good down-converted picture, but making good picture from crap is impossible.
Why do not they also count, today laptops are equipped with minimum HD4000, the better ones with 7660G graphics, than anyone could run GTA 5 on their laptops and they could sell bunch of copies.


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 1, 2012)

What a bunch of arrogant cocks...
Although, PS3 and X360 would most likely have a much larger market then PC for this game (like most games).

I hope I don't have to wait for a year like I did with GTAIV before they released a PC version.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 1, 2012)

i hope they dont make a shit like gta 4 with a stupid unoptimazed game for pc ,if they make the same error goodbye rockstar i wanna play a game not a shit for console that work bad on pc .


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 1, 2012)

Boycotting them won't matter, they'll sell so many copies of GTA5 on console it'll be ridiculous.  Rockstar doesn't give a shit about PC.

Of course, if a game doesn't do so well, they'll sell it on PC as witnessed with LA Noir.  No Red Dead Redemption though, the effers.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 1, 2012)

Had a 360, month later gave it away to my brother. GTA was always a console game anyways, and as far as my opinion goes it was never a very good one post PS2! The latest ones merely boast using huge amounts of HDD space, for some very repetative gameplay. All my friends say the game was always made for cheats...
Not a loss to the pc community...


----------



## hooj (Nov 1, 2012)

It pays to be a multi-platform gamer, when will you all learn!? Having said all that i won't be buying it because GTA 4 was diabolical...


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 1, 2012)

Console is where the money at, so it's understandable (but still not acceptable)

I hope its not like that PC gamers will have to wait as much as a year again, then they get an utterly unoptimized and ported piece of junk code which will make any CPU suffer terribly, just like how it went down with the GTA-4 or LA-Noire. 
In the past, Rockstar meant awesome game designers and terrible coders, and I hope they are rich enough now to hire somebody who can code properly.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Nov 1, 2012)

I really really hope their PS3 and Xbox versions to be pirated like hell, just to teach Crapstar a lesson...


----------



## dieterd (Nov 1, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Console is where the money at, so it's understandable (but still not acceptable)
> 
> I hope its not like that PC gamers will have to wait as much as a year again, then they get an utterly unoptimized and ported piece of junk code which will make any CPU suffer terribly, just like how it went down with the GTA-4 or LA-Noire.
> In the past, Rockstar meant awesome game designers and terrible coders, and I hope they are rich enough now to hire somebody who can code properly.



but no matter what if GTA5 will be any good - that will be reason to spend for some hardware upgraids. I remember when GTA4 came on PC - I upgraided just for that game. other games still cant put my hardware (see my old/cheap specs) to feel some heat (I run everything on "ultra" with UNDERclocked CPU and default clocked HD6850). in 2014 my good old PC will be like like grandfather and GTA5 will be good reason to spend some cash for new system, till then - if I had like 2 core CPU and HD4870 I would still run everythin on "high" settings @1080p


----------



## tacosRcool (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh Rockstar, why do you shun us PC gamers so much?


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Rockstar? can you please feed me?

Becuase i like to be well fed before *YOU F*CK ME! HUH? F*CK US ALL PC GAMERS INFRONT OF THE WHOLE WORLD TO SEE*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess they don't want my money then.  Sucks for them. 

I'd never play GTA with a controller.  It's a TPS and demands a mouse.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 1, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Boycotting them won't matter, they'll sell so many copies of GTA5 on console it'll be ridiculous.  Rockstar doesn't give a shit about PC.
> 
> Of course, if a game doesn't do so well, they'll sell it on PC as witnessed with LA Noir.  No Red Dead Redemption though, the effers.



That would have been a good game for pc probably red dead, maybe anyhow.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 1, 2012)

I have two Xbox 360s here at home but I really would want the PC version, because I can't stand playing with 30 fps(with occasional drops), I really can't. It feels choppy. I got used to around 60 fps. a little bit of choppyness in my games and I rage already lol

I only use my 360 to play multiplayer with friends coming over, play games that have horrible PC version or to play exclusive titles(maybe this is the case for GTAV for now)


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll still wait and end up buying it.  Just curious, how big of a download file do you guys thing it will be? 15GB?







okidna said:


> If Curt Cobain still lives, he'll smash his PC and do a parody of his won song titled "Smells Like Porting Spirit".



His name was Kurt Cobain and there is absolutely no way he's still alive.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 1, 2012)

dieterd said:


> but no matter what if GTA5 will be any good - that will be reason to spend for some hardware upgraids. I remember when GTA4 came on PC - I upgraided just for that game. other games still cant put my hardware (see my old/cheap specs) to feel some heat (I run everything on "ultra" with UNDERclocked CPU and default clocked HD6850). in 2014 my good old PC will be like like grandfather and GTA5 will be good reason to spend some cash for new system, till then - if I had like 2 core CPU and HD4870 I would still run everythin on "high" settings @1080p



The problem is that it doesn't really matter what kind of hardware you put under a crap unoptimized code, it will always feel bad. You can play GTA4 on a pimped out Ivy bridge rig and still feel how badly the CPU is struggling with the horrible code (the cache misses, the thread overheads, the erratic input pooling, everything is rough and jittery and makes the performance fluctuate). The game just never feels and moves right, it's only fun to play because of the design and not because it's a well made game. (Most of the NFS series are also like this for example, those games will never feel right imho)


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Flibolito said:


> I don't mind waiting for them to port as long it its done well. Plenty of good PC titles out now and coming soon. Rockstar takes a while but then again in the past they ended up not doing that good of a job. GTA4 was sweet though if you had a nice rig which most of us do.



That game was the epitome of shitty ports.  It shouldn't have required anything more than a 3650 to play.  It felt like the game was being ran solely on the CPU.  Lets not even talk about the graphical glitches.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 1, 2012)

Not bringing it to PC? Well I will just play some other games instead.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 1, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> Hey guys, glad to see so much enthusiasm about the release announcement. For those asking about the PC platform, we're currently focused on the Xbox 360 and PS3 versions of the game and don't have any details to share about a PC version at this time. Anyone that continues to spam the comments section will have their commenting privileges suspended.


^They said this. Here's what I got from it:


> HURR microsoft and sony payed us to make console exclusives, like always, so yeah, more moneis, DURR...
> Also, it's tradition, you brats. Get with the program. The XBAWX (Runs on DirectX, lol) and the PS3 (new slimslim version is fail, lol) need to sell some more units, and we were the guys that could up the interest on them, until the new crap comes along.
> Also, we know that if we release the PC version, the bulk volume of sales will only increase once mods become available, so that means you're not interested in the game in entirety. We're also going to keep using GFWL. Because microsoft payed us (and we kinda hate you guys too). ROFL.
> Also, piracy.
> R* out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2012)

they are only shooting themselves in the foot by doing this, but then again the console market is bigger than the PC market. If thats the way they choose to roll then to put it just simply _~fuck'em~_ I bought the GTA pack for $8 off steam, tried to play 2 of the most recent games for about 10mins then completely uninstalled. the game is so laggy on my PC its like watching a slide show. 

I could care less. there are better games out there that are worth my time and more importantly my money.


Though the way they went about 'silencing' the PC crowd by saying they would ban/suspend them was just funny, Something tells me there wont be a PC version of the game out for a long long time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they are only shooting themselves in the foot by doing this, but then again the console market is bigger than the PC market. If thats the way they choose to roll then to put it just simply _~fuck'em~_ I bought the GTA pack for $8 off steam, tried to play 2 of the most recent games for about 10mins then completely uninstalled. the game is so laggy on my PC its like watching a slide show.
> 
> I could care less. there are better games out there that are worth my time and more importantly my money.
> 
> ...



If it was due to GTA III and vice city, those were locked at 30FPS and you need a frame limiter to set 30FPS.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

They have always done this to PC. Why would anyone think different? The only game that hasn't made it to PC is rdr.. But all GTA games have made it over to PC. I enjoyed GTA IV on the pc and can't wait to get V, but I'm not going to get pissed because we wont get it at the same time as console.. I'd take Mafia 3 over this game.. hehehe


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 1, 2012)

Also, I bet that Rockstar was actually making the game for the next gen of consoles, but then money talked, because current gen needs to keep selling/being profitable until next year's xmas.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

This will be one of consoles last hoorah! before next gen.. and I also agree... I think they were making this for next gen.. but money talks!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 1, 2012)

i don't really care bout it, i will play the sleeping dogs first then play this one.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 1, 2012)

My killing will just have to wait then.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 1, 2012)

I dunno the chick reminds me a bit of Miranda... ie the true actress...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Just look at my PC specs. After piling up all that hardware, if there's nothing worthwhile to play with it, what would you do?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121101/Capture016.jpg
> 
> Yeah, I'd do that, too.



I don't need crappy games to do that......never did in the past.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought GTA 4 was OK but one play through was enough.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 1, 2012)

well goddammit....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2012)

I want them to go back to Miami in the 80's.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 1, 2012)

Me too. Just a version of Vice City with updated graphics details. Nothing more.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2012)

Ferrum Master said:


> I dunno the chick reminds me a bit of Miranda... ie the true actress...


Yvonne Strahovski?


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 1, 2012)

I enjoyed San Andreas.

If this is anything like it I may just have to get an XBOX 360 : /
Besides I still have not played Red Dead Redemption and have fond memories of Red Dead Revolver.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 1, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption is great and Miranda is the shit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Me too. Just a version of Vice City with updated graphics details. Nothing more.



I grew up in Miami during the 80's. Vice City is the only one I really enjoyed.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 1, 2012)

I didn't, but it's the one I like the most too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> I didn't, but it's the one I like the most too.



People had Tigers in their backyards and coke had more value then cash. I ain't joking. There was a LOT of crazy stuff back then. You could buy and get ANYTHING you wanted. Cops were powerless and the ones they hired to bring the crime down were crooked as hell. Ill never forget the day I walked out of a store with my mom and saw a cop doing lines off his dashboard right in front of the grocery store.

I learned to never EVER ask were people bought anything or how they made their money.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 1, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Just look at my PC specs. After piling up all that hardware, if there's nothing worthwhile to play with it, what would you do?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121101/Capture016.jpg
> 
> Yeah, I'd do that, too.



you must rate rockstar games much higher than I do. There's plenty to play, with the console port in full swing its only cheap devs who don't have a pc version at launch or very soon after.


----------



## Megabyte (Nov 1, 2012)

Love that pic, wonder if there's a poster for it.


----------



## KissSh0t (Nov 1, 2012)

At least they are up front about it being a console game..


----------



## btarunr (Nov 1, 2012)

I think that GTA V's postergirl looks pretty generic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2012)

btarunr said:


> I think that GTA V's postergirl looks pretty generic.



They are getting lazy. That's a photo they drew over. That's why it looks generic.


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't understand how some folks could be surprised that they aren't launching a PC version during initial launch... Unless you were born after 2007.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> I don't understand how some folks could be surprised that they aren't launching a PC version during initial launch... Unless you were born after 2007.



Exactly, they have delayed the PC release for every GTA game in recent memory.  This is not a big surprise.  I would say we'll see a PC version in 6-8 months after the initial launch, and I'll wait for it.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> I don't understand how some folks could be surprised that they aren't launching a PC version during initial launch... Unless you were born after 2007.





newtekie1 said:


> Exactly, they have delayed the PC release for every GTA game in recent memory.  This is not a big surprise.  I would say we'll see a PC version in 6-8 months after the initial launch, and I'll wait for it.



Probably because all this non-sense about PC gaming being on the rise, and supposedly more developers paying attention to PC gaming because current consoles are approaching EOL. So far nothing is changing for PC gaming.


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Probably because all this non-sense about PC gaming being on the rise, and supposedly more developers paying attention to PC gaming because current consoles are approaching EOL. So far nothing is changing for PC gaming.



This is why people need to pay attention to what is actually happening and not just blindly believe what some people (journalists, bloggers, etc.) say on the internet.


----------



## badtaylorx (Nov 1, 2012)

no big loss....rockstarr kinda sucks anyway


----------



## s17speedex (Nov 1, 2012)

*cover picture*

the boardwalk in the cover photo is now washed out to sea..,..


----------



## Am* (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh good...this is one turdy port I wouldn't even bother thinking of buying, regardless of how cheap it'll be later on with Steam's sales. If it's anything like their last GTA on the PC, it'll take hardware half a decade down the line from the release date to run this piece of shit at anywhere near acceptable level, to make up for the shitty unoptimized porting.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 1, 2012)

I sniff it wont be as good as expected


----------



## Depth (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes. Let's lie down on a sofa with a pack of crisps and a game controller, smoking weed, and HEY NICO, COUSIN! LET'S GO BOWLING!!


----------



## Syborfical (Nov 2, 2012)

GTA 4 looked good but the engine was a steaming pile of crap.

so GTA 5 will also be a steaming pile.


----------



## NeoXF (Nov 2, 2012)

OMG, I'm shocked!!! ...



Syborfical said:


> GTA 4 looked good but the engine was a steaming pile of crap.
> 
> so GTA 5 will also be a steaming pile.



Not really... I guess you haven't played Max Payne 3 on PC... graphically and requirement-wise it's quite decent...

Or Red Dead Redemption on console... it looks and plays (30fps+ mostly) fantastic, as opposed to the 20-25fps GTA IV was on console, that looked like garbled-up vomit.

So, in essence, they've done a lot to optimize and enhance the engine, as well as make it more PC-friendly (AA, DX11, better scalability etc), so to say... Of course, the "port" (is it one?) itself, could still suck... And it still remains, as Max Payne 3 shows... one of the most VRAM-hungry engines out there... which I always foudn weird, considering the very limited/shared memory pools consoles have, at least this (sooo moldy) generation.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2012)

Rockstar is a console developer. GTA III was a port. Vice City was a port. San Andreas was a port. GTA IV was a port. Bully was a port. Manhunt 2 was a port. L.A Noir was a port. Midnight Club was a port.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Rockstar is a console developer. GTA III was a port. Vice City was a port. San Andreas was a port. GTA IV was a port. Bully was a port. Manhunt 2 was a port. L.A Noir was a port. Midnight Club was a port.



Yep sadly its true. Even though they were ports, they still played fairly decent especially since they modified vice city and SA with mouse fire support and it made gameplay MUCH better than the PS2/Xbox versions. Then only issues were the frame limiters and choppy rates even on higher end cards.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have no idea why people are surprised. This is how its ALWAYS been with Rockstar. If it was DICE and this was BF4 I would be blown away but, this is par for the course for Rockstar.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yep sadly its true. Even though they were ports, they still played fairly decent especially since they modified vice city and SA with mouse fire support and it made gameplay MUCH better than the PS2/Xbox versions. Then only issues were the frame limiters and choppy rates even on higher end cards.



yeah sometimes the ports are okay.

after Rockstar ported GTA III and Vice City to the PC they did it one more time for the XBOX and added a lot of graphic and audio enhancements the PC never got. it's called the Grand Theft Auto Double Pack.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-retro-face-off-grand-theft-auto-3


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 20, 2013)

This is an old thread, but I seen this today! Amazon is offering GTA V for windows. HERE


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 20, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> This is an old thread, but I seen this today! Amazon is offering GTA V for windows. HERE


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2013)

Why would they list it on the French website and not the USA website?  I don't see a date on the French site either.  A mistake, me thinks.


----------



## NHKS (Jan 20, 2013)

found a couple more.. 

http://www.onlinekeystore.com/Grand-Theft-Auto-V-CD-KEY-Direct-Download.html?partner=cdkeyprices
http://www.mmoga.com/Steam-Games/GTA-5-Grand-Theft-Auto-V.html?ref=736


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll stop being a skeptical hippo once I see it for pre-order on steam.


----------



## Triyp (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like some people are still mad Red Dead Redemption will never be coming to PC.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 20, 2013)

Triyp said:


> Looks like some people are still mad Red Dead Redemption will never be coming to PC.



I do wish Red Dead Redemption does come out for PC but no huge loss.
Still would have preferred it to GTAIV though.
Bully took ages before it came out on PC and it turned out to be a fine game for me.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 20, 2013)

Makes sense to me that they would come out with console versions before the PC.  Hopefully the reason is that making it for the xbox 1st then improving on that for the pc release which i have no issue with what so ever if that's the reason..

To make a PC game it has to be so much more time consuming there for logically  the pc would be late release unless they gave you xbox kinda graphics or delayed the console version which cannot be good.


----------



## Triyp (Jan 20, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> I do wish Red Dead Redemption does come out for PC but no huge loss.
> Still would have preferred it to GTAIV though.
> Bully took ages before it came out on PC and it turned out to be a fine game for me.


My god, Bully took 2 years for Wii, Xbox, and PC versions and 6 freakin' years for a PS3 version!? Anyway I have yet to play Red Dead.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 20, 2013)

Triyp said:


> My god, Bully took 2 years for Wii, Xbox, and PC versions and 6 freakin' years for a PS3 version!? Anyway I have yet to play Red Dead.



I have played a little of Red Dead Redemption and found it a worthy title of making it for PC.
I played it on PS3 and have to say the graphics in the back ground were much left to be desired.
It's passable none the less, mainly due to gameplay.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jan 20, 2013)

Still waiting for Red Dead on PC here (yes, I know it will probably never happen)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 20, 2013)

Yea, I never said it was true or false.. hehe but I did see it and figured I'd share with you guys.  It's probably a miss print or something, but I hope it is true.


----------



## Grings (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought LA Noire on PS3 on the basis that RDR didnt come out on PC.

LA Noire did, and was very quickly £3.50 in a steam sale *mad*


----------



## Triyp (Jan 20, 2013)

Your avi fits perfectly with what you said.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 21, 2013)

Grings said:


> I bought LA Noire on PS3 on the basis that RDR didnt come out on PC.
> 
> LA Noire did, and was very quickly £3.50 in a steam sale *mad*



I enjoyed that game on the PS3 and if it did come out on release or they had said it would of i would of waited and probably picked it up near full price.

Sad part is that game was a lot of fun and that's from some one who don't like consoles


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 21, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I enjoyed that game on the PS3 and if it did come out on release or they had said it would of i would of waited and probably picked it up near full price.
> 
> Sad part is that game was a lot of fun and that's from some one who don't like consoles



I bought it thinking it would be like GTA.
Lucky I bought it on sale.

Pretty good story though.

Just wish there were more side missions.
Would have been nice to race the old skool cars.


----------

